# DSR6000 pre-upgrade questions: help calm my nerves!



## kcfoxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Howdy everyone,

So I've been reading all the wonderfully detailed directions on how to upgrade and backup your existing TiVo hard drive. I have what seems to be a rather simple question.

First, my setup: Philips DirecTV TiVo DSR6000 with a single 40GB A-drive, v3.1.something of the TiVo software

Second, my goal: 80GB Western Digital WD800 EIDE drive w/ TivoWEB installed (because having a web-based remote control is just way too handy to be put into words) and TurboNET LAN card


So, I know I can just plug in the TurboNET card and boot the TiVo and it will automatically be ready to call home (and remove the nag screens which cause that wonderful sluggishness that I've come to hate, which is the only solution since I can't make Vonage and TiVo play nicely). However the telnet and other services, from what I am reading, are NOT automatically setup ... so installing TiVo Web will involve removal of the HDD and some slight hacking to make it all work. Well, if I have to REMOVE the drive, lets just REPLACE it with a bigger one! 

The Q's:

1) Will the Series1 recognize the 80GB or is that simply too big?
2) Will I see an approximated double the recording time from the original 40GB drive?
3) I would prefer to do a Linux duplicate of the factory drive to my new 80GB drive, to do this should I format and bless the 80GB first then do the duplication, or do I duplicate then bless?

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you want the 80GB as a single drive

1) Yes, it will recognize the 80GB drive
2) Yes, a little more than double, IIRC.
3) I would use Linux dd to copy and then expand with MFSadd, don't mess with the old Bless stuff.

I would also upgrade to software 3.5 for the improved indexing and speed.


----------



## kcfoxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Do the Series1 support 3.5 software? I thought they stopped at 3.1 or 3.2? How do I go about this? I assumed the unit did it on its own when it called home, we did the initial setup (left it overnight) at a house w/ a landline and DirecTV to let it dial out and get updates.. but it's never moved past the v3.1.xxx software ....

Thank you puffdaddyy... so all I need to do is dd copy the 40 to 80, then use the MFSadd (which should be outlined in Steve Jenkin's or Hinsdale's setup instructions)?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I would recommend that you do a piped mfsbackup to mfsrestore. This will make a duplicate of your drive with recordings, allow you to increase swap space, and expand all in one step. Take a look at these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
These will give you the exact commands you need, customized for your TiVo model.


----------



## kcfoxie (Nov 13, 2006)

wow I don't know how i missed that -- but thanks! Just one string and it's done in about 4 hours -- awesome. Now if hacking the PROM so that I can install ftp and Tivo Web will be as easy ...


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

The CacheCard driver install will flash ROM (if needed) and setup FTP and telnet.

Does the TurboNet card use the same drivers?


----------



## kcfoxie (Nov 13, 2006)

According to Jenkin's pages, TiVo 3.0+ supports the TurboNET card without needing a driver install. We'll see. I got the TiVo Hacking Book from my Library today and it has answered some questions about the machine -- like MP3 suppot and why it isn't a great idea...

Can you use the CacheCard AND a TurboNet card at the same time?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

kcfoxie said:


> According to Jenkin's pages, TiVo 3.0+ supports the TurboNET card without needing a driver install. We'll see. I got the TiVo Hacking Book from my Library today and it has answered some questions about the machine -- like MP3 suppot and why it isn't a great idea...
> 
> Can you use the CacheCard AND a TurboNet card at the same time?


No -- BUT, you don't need to...

CacheCard contains a high-speed Ethernet interface (significantly faster than TurboNet) in addition to the ability to support 512MB of memory which can be used as a write-through cache.

Try using our LBA48 CD which should be compatible with whatever guides you are using. It contains the latest CacheCard drivers, as well as the TiVoFlash utility.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I realize this is a older thread but DVR Playground has an instant cake supposedly to use if your at 3.5, was there a 3.5???

Release Notes - InstantCake for Series1 DirecTV TiVo Units
TiVo Models Supported

Philips DSR6000, DSR6000R, DSR6000R1
Sony SAT-T60
Hughes GXCEBOT, GXCEBOTD

Product Specific Notes

This product has been updated (5/14/06) for units which have received the 3.5.0 software update from DirecTV. It includes current TurboNet and CacheCard drivers as well as updated LBA48 support.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sk33t3r said:


> I realize this is a older thread but DVR Playground has an instant cake supposedly to use if your at 3.5, was there a 3.5???
> 
> Release Notes - InstantCake for Series1 DirecTV TiVo Units
> TiVo Models Supported
> ...


Yes, 3.5 is the latest version of the software for all Series1 DirecTV TiVo units.


----------

